# Big smallmouths bass at the dams



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

I caught 8 smallmouths and a couple nice largemouth bass over 2 lbs. today(28 May 2014) at the "B" Street dam by Combs Park, in Hamilton, Ohio. I turned them all loose after taking a picture of the largest ones. These were from 2.5 to 4+ lbs. The largest one was from mid- thigh to my ankle, and I'm 5'11". I caught them using a large 4" white jig in the fast white water between 4:00 pm and 6m. They all put up a tremendous fight in that fast current! They usually hit good here from late May to early July on small or large white jigs from my past experience. So you still have plenty of time to try your luck here! Good luck and Great Fishing! Bobby


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice fish, good to see they&#8217;re biting.

But Bobby, I know you feel pretty good about your catch; as well you should, they&#8217;re nice fish. However, you might want to consider the removing the location from your posts. You&#8217;re new to the forum and you haven&#8217;t experienced the blow back from posting that kind of information but as hard as that area gets hit, it&#8217;s gonna get hit harder. Construction & demolition projects in that area might keep things in check hopefully, I know people that have been run off by construction crews there.
Posting photos of bass with a rope through their gills isn&#8217;t going to win many friends here either, even though you did say you released them. 
You&#8217;re a grown man and you can post what you want but locations are a subject that you might want to play closer to the vest.
Now having said that; good luck, I hope you catch some good fish this season.

*Edit: My apologies, that&#8217;s not a rope through their gills, it is a stringer through their lips.*


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

The posse has already grabbed their torches and pitchforks!

Seriously though, those are some good looking fish for sure


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Good looking fish! Hopefully they all survived.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

You should probably change your forum name from your email or you will receive a tremendous amount of spam. Also don't post particular locations on this forum or you will get reamed out by the hoard. (At least I did!) 

Really nice fish though!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmmm the B street dam......

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry but why put them on stringer before releasing them. Its just going to cause more damage and stress to the fish and decrease their likeliness to survive. You're better off taking a pic of each one when you catch it and immediately putting it back. Not trying to hate on you just a recommendation but those are nice fish.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Great looking stringer, I've seen stringers of Small mouth that didn't look that good come from Dale hollow lake and I've fished it several times. Great picture and great fish, not sure why people are down on posting where you fish and also I would have kept those fish for the peanut oil, I know how good Smallmouth are deep fried .


----------



## bigred0304 (May 13, 2014)

Nice fish. Thanks for the tips on the white grubs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Nice looking smallies. I got into some decent bass around there before as well last year.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I caught 8 smallmouths and a couple nice largemouth bass over 2 lbs. today(28 May 2014) at the "B" Street dam by Combs Park, in Hamilton, Ohio. I turned them all loose after taking a picture of the largest ones. These were from 2.5 to 4+ lbs. The largest one was from mid- thigh to my ankle, and I'm 5'11". I caught them using a large 4" white jig in the fast white water between 4:00 pm and 6m. They all put up a tremendous fight in that fast current! They usually hit good here from late May to early July on small or large white jigs from my past experience. So you still have plenty of time to try your luck here! Good luck and Great Fishing! Bobby




how can you get below the dam i saw one car there last year... are there stairs to use


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

how do you change I.d. name?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> how do you change I.d. name?



You might want to just consider deleting your account and starting over. Clean slate


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> how do you change I.d. name?


Dang, they scared you off that easy  and I thought everyone was being real soft on ya! lol

Nice fish!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

SMBHooker said:


> Dang, they scared you off that easy  and I thought everyone was being real soft on ya! lol
> 
> Nice fish!!!


I'm Not going anywhere ..lol They just keep saying to change I.D. name and I don't see that as an option anywhere. DO you?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

scoutingbob, those are some great smallies! Dandrews and the rest are seriously just tryin to help out, some people get all bent outta shape over posting locations,even if it is a well known public spot. Either way, great catch and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> The posse has already grabbed their torches and pitchforks!


I'm not grabbing any torches or pitchforks, I'm grabbing my fishing rods and heading over to the:


[email protected] said:


> *"B" STREET DAM BY COMBS PARK, IN HAMILTON OHIO...BETWEEN 4:00 pm AND 6m.*


You know...this one...with possible parking at all of the labelled locations, fish as big as a grown men, and hot Hamilton women around every street corner! Go there, "between 4:00 pm and 6m" and catch your own stringer of smallies!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I bet trailbreaker is there right now. Drove there, casted white grub twice and called it a day.

Waiting on his report


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> I'm not grabbing any torches or pitchforks, I'm grabbing my fishing rods and heading over to the:
> 
> 
> 
> You know...this one...with possible parking at all of the labelled locations, fish as big as a grown men, and hot Hamilton women around every street corner! Go there, "between 4:00 pm and 6m" and catch your own stringer of smallies!



Any local hotel accommodations you can recommend? Sounds like I might be staying awhile!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

GarrettMyers said:


> Any local hotel accommodations you can recommend? Sounds like I might be staying awhile!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Yea Garrett,Women on every corner caught your attention eh?Good Luck for you will need it.Have fun!!


Roscoe


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

leftfordead88 said:


> I bet trailbreaker is there right now. Drove there, casted white grub twice and called it a day.
> 
> Waiting on his report



can't go no where almost of out gas in my car ... since leftfordead said something it now i think i will go over the weekeknd


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I know what you mean TB.Dam gas prices and grocery prices.

I got an idea on a lure for you that will catch fish and not get snagged.Find yourself a Plow Jockey.Weedless harnessed worm.U can use splitshot to counter most currents.They are inexpensive as well.Caught sime Big'uns on 'em.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get some dam bait?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Core_d (Apr 7, 2014)

GarrettMyers said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some dam bait?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You must be referring to a 3" chaurtrues grub.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

[ame]http://youtu.be/SBQ-vW6rz_Y[/ame]


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Roscoe said:


> I know what you mean TB.Dam gas prices and grocery prices.
> 
> I got an idea on a lure for you that will catch fish and not get snagged.Find yourself a Plow Jockey.Weedless harnessed worm.U can use splitshot to counter most currents.They are inexpensive as well.Caught sime Big'uns on 'em.Good Luck.
> 
> ...



i do have one... it's natural color might try that


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> can't go no where almost of out gas in my car ... since leftfordead said something it now i think i will go over the weekeknd


Better try to get gas now.. I saw 1 place was $3.71 then a couple places $3.99!!!!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> can't go no where almost of out gas in my car ... since leftfordead said something it now i think i will go over the weekeknd


Sounds kinda like the old Erie Steemer from days gone by


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

you guys are cracking me up! Really having fun with the new guy ! HUh?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

I went back to that secret spot, you know where, and I was doing you know what, after the thunder storms, and I caught 2 cats on something, 4 nice smallmouths on something else, and a carp as long as my leg on the same thing I was using for the 4 you know for the 4 you know whats LOL:B:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

Nice ...That is what I'm talking about!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I hear theys bitin on chicken livers good.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

...nice smallies. You keep all those bass? :bulgy-eyes:

edit - oops, I need to read posts slowly. Catch-and-release is good.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> you guys are cracking me up! Really having fun with the new guy ! HUh?


It may seem like its funny, and that people are having fun with you, but over 1300!!!!!!!! people have looked at this post.... IN ONE DAY!!!!! Its going to be nut to butt down there with people not so generous to let the fish go after they have been sitting on a stringer for an hour or so...

I live in central Ohio, so I could really care less about that spot, but I feel sorry for that stretch of river. 

I honestly feel like you are trolling for reactions more than anything, and that I missing something from some inside joke, and if I am ya got me, but posting something like this over and over just seems, I dont know, dumb? Especially as a CnR fisherman, now if you were someone who liked to take home all of those 15-20 year old fish, and take them out of the breeding population just because you were a "sportsman" I would totally understand what is going on, but as is i sit here confused typing this.

EDIT: You even took the advice to not run the rope through the gills, and hooked them through the lower jaw... You took all the advice people gave you except the most important part ?! lol


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> you guys are cracking me up! Really having fun with the new guy ! HUh?



as you see scoutingbob they pick on me alot


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> how do you change I.d. name?


Go to "Contact Us" on the bottom of the page, fill out the form asking one of the site admins to change your name to your new name.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

So, you keep all fish on a stringer for any given amount of time just to take a picture with them all at once. Then let them go?


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Garrett.

Did you find any dam bait?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## agreen112 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am mad at you for posting this.. BUT, I'm also happy to see that the river is doing so well. Those are some nice fish. Don't give away anymore spots please.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Scoutingbob - congrats on your catches, looks like some real nice smallies. Not sure I have seen anyone string a carp in a long time either. Lol!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I honestly feel like you are trolling for reactions more than anything, and that I missing something from some inside joke, and if I am ya got me, but posting something like this over and over just seems, I dont know, dumb?


I wish this was one of the SW Ohio forums inside jokes USMC_G, but unfortunately there's no "inside" to this joke.

I'm going to push myself away from the keyboard and leave it at that.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Why would anyone car about the Hamilton dams? I feel bad for anyone who isn't local and travels to this disgusting place. Better lock your car doors and don't step on any heroin needles. If you bring kids make sure they don't pick up any balloons...


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I now live on east Miami river rd. You don't have to worry about people giving away spots. If Hamiltons finest can spot water and a place to park, they will go and leave a mess of beer bottles/boxes, worm containers, old towels, foam coolers, 300yards of cheap bulk line from a Walmart clearance rack, ect....


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

JimmyMac said:


> Why would anyone car about the Hamilton dams? I feel bad for anyone who isn't local and travels to this disgusting place. Better lock your car doors and don't step on any heroin needles. If you bring kids make sure they don't pick up any balloons...


down by the colleage is fine


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

trailbreaker said:


> down by the colleage is fine


The what?


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Don't really think he is giving away any spot here. Everyone who fishes the river in Hamilton knows this area.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

fish4life said:


> Don't really think he is giving away any spot here. Everyone who fishes the river in Hamilton knows this area.


I could be wrong but I think the biggest issue people have with this thread is the guy putting the fish on a stringer just to take a picture of all of them. If he is keeping them to eat, then that is one thing. I love to keep fish.....do I keep smallmouth, no, but to each there own. I keep quite a bit of fish for the table. But to put them on a stringer, especially some nice fish like that...and a carp, just to get a picture of all of them is a little strange.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

DLarrick said:


> I could be wrong but I think the biggest issue people have with this thread is the guy putting the fish on a stringer just to take a picture of all of them. If he is keeping them to eat, then that is one thing. I love to keep fish.....do I keep smallmouth, no, but to each there own. I keep quite a bit of fish for the table. But to put them on a stringer, especially some nice fish like that...and a carp, just to get a picture of all of them is a little strange.


I have to agree with this statement. I saw a kid try to do that with a 6lbs largemouth because he didn't have a camera and wanted to show his parents the fish so I snapped a pic and sent it to his parents so that the fish wouldn't be harmed and explained to him why releasing fish right away is important. My point being is that its important for people to understand the importance of protecting our natural resources and giving the fish its best chance for survival. scoutingbob this is a lesson I hope you can learn. I can tell you that you will win more friends here if you just take pics of individual fish as you catch them instead of stringing them all up. If you continue to string them up like that you will alienate yourself very quickly. People will respect you more if you respect the natural resources so that all can enjoy the same resource both now and in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

I started this thread, about the smallmouth bass biting at the dam. Now we got this running commentary from all these arrogant people trying tell me how to string or not to string MY fish instead of talking about smallmouth bass fishing techniques by the dam . Its turned in to "lets try" to tell someone else what to do with their fish and try to sensor MY thread and what I should say or not to say on my post. Seems to be a lot of jealous control freaks. I don't remember asking for their advice. The only advice I seen that made any sense was the guy that said to ignore the haters, and get the peanut oil warmed up! I can put them in a wood chipper and spay them on the garden if I wanted to, though there is a 6 fish per day fertilizing limit I think. lol
I bet if I started a blog about fried eggs, those same people would be on trying to tell me to scramble them, boil them, drink em raw or something. OH, and don't tell anyone where you bought your eggs. lol....All in good fun. Hope I didn't hurt anybody feelings. 
I *really* liked the maps, "dam" video, the hotel and time references, all the funny stuff had me in tears laughing. Keep up the humor, and less presumptuous remarks.
(look it up) I'm thinking I'm getting caught up in this back and forth,also. Sorry! Please lets get back to talking about smallmouth bass fishing! Peace Out!
I'm Going Fishing! Bobby


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2014)

USMC_Galloway said:


> It may seem like its funny, and that people are having fun with you, but over 1300!!!!!!!! people have looked at this post.... IN ONE DAY!!!!! Its going to be nut to butt down there with people not so generous to let the fish go after they have been sitting on a stringer for an hour or so...
> 
> I live in central Ohio, so I could really care less about that spot, but I feel sorry for that stretch of river.
> 
> ...


I didn't take any advice from anyone. You are wrong ..again.
I have always put *MY* fish on a stringer by the lip so they dont fall off....not because anything *YOU* or anyone else said.:B:B


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

It appears all opinions have been expressed. Nice fish.


----------

